# Need help with cold smoking in a MES



## abokol (Jan 1, 2011)

I just bought my brother a MES for Xmas.  I was wondering if any of you could provide some input on cold smoking techniques for cheese on the MES and what you use.  I have a WSM and always use a small amount of charcoal and wood chips and it works great. 

I am familiar with the A-maze-n-smoker, just looking for other ideas.

Is there a technique using just the MES, or MES with a cast iron box inside??

Would it be possible to use a few chunks of charcoal and chips in the MES in a cast iron box without turning the MES on??

Any input would be great!!

Thanks as always.


----------



## dale5351 (Jan 1, 2011)

I have an MES30 and had tried a number of things over the years to do cheese.  Kept ending up with cheese puddles:-}}

AMNS is the way to go.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 1, 2011)

I dont know if it would work but try using a small soup can or something along that lines with just a few lumps or brickettes what ever you use amd some wood chips.then i would pull the chip loader out for airflow.then use the maverick to watch the temps...just my 2 cents on what i would do if i didnt use the amazen smoker.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 2, 2011)

Now I have an older GOSM small block that I use just for cold smoking. I use a single hot plate that you can get at Walgreens for like 10 bucks. I can get smoke with the temp being 60°or 70° with no problem at all. I just lay the chunks of wood right on the burner. Now thats not the greatest thing but I can turn it on high and put a tray on the burner and get smoke at about 100° or so.


----------

